# Preferred Manhole Pick....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

I need to upgrade my manhole pick. Which do you guys prefer ?


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

I call the city works department.
Since "by law" I'm not allowed to open a manhole, I make them do it.
Save ME the hard work of clearing it in winter, AND it's free to me.
Other than that, i would use a regular pick.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have manhole pick in my shed but I just use a regular pick since that's what's on my truck.





Paul


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Nayman's Drain said:


> I call the city works department.
> Since "by law" I'm not allowed to open a manhole, I make them do it.
> Save ME the hard work of clearing it in winter, AND it's free to me.
> Other than that, i would use a regular pick.



In most instances I generally don't have the time/patience to sit and wait.


----------



## luv2plumb (Apr 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> I need to upgrade my manhole pick. *Which do you guys prefer ?*


My helper:thumbup:


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

pointer fingers


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

my tool of choice 1/2 of the time:yes:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> my tool of choice 1/2 of the time:yes:


You must have small manholes where you live in Chicago. Personally, I never saw any in all the time I spent working downtown.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I usually just use my cats paw


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Mine is from T&T


----------



## sullivanplumb (Mar 29, 2014)

Redwood said:


> Mine is from T&T


Same thing I use, except mine is red.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lI4dh2hyTE&sns=em I was told these are around $1500.00 to me that's well worth it.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I use the same one Redwood does, hope that is not the one that was in my truck!!!!!!!


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Sledgehammer and a modified hay hook is what I've always used.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

A Manhole hook, A spade to slide under the lip to wedge it up.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

redwood said:


> mine is from t&t


that is the one i used to use


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Mine is from T&T





sullivanplumb said:


> Same thing I use, except mine is red.





Roto-Rooter said:


> I use the same one Redwood does, hope that is not the one that was in my truck!!!!!!!





JERRYMAC said:


> that is the one i used to use


Same here.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Same one as well. Always have a crow bar or chisel ready to slide under when it clears.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i love my reed mfg. manhole pick


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Claw hammer, then kick the think open.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

We have some of the old thin ones still in some areas of my city. You can pull those with your finger they are so light. The thought of a kid opening one scares me I don't know why they haven't done away with them yet


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm poor, my shovel and hammer


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Try pollardwater.com ......It's all on my Christmas list.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I love my Reed manhole hook. I think it's the MH30! What I like about it is the handle sits at a perpendicular angle to the hook allowing it to go across your palm giving some good meat to push or pull with!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I love my Reed manhole hook. I think it's the MH30! What I like about it is the handle sits at a perpendicular angle to the hook allowing it to go across your palm giving some good meat to push or pull with!


Yours is just like mine...
Except its effin pink...
Is that a California thing? :laughing:


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Yours is just like mine...
> Except its effin pink...
> Is that a California thing? :laughing:


PINK? Must be the camera...it's a deep dark red....I swear!


----------

